# Orvis Hydros



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Or to get the Hydros IV instead of the V?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great reel. For a 9 wt. go with a IV.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got a hydros V. I also have a Galvan T-8. I bought the galvan first then bought the hydros as I knew the smaller galvan would get more use so, no need to spend the extra on another Galvan, right? 
I'll probably replace the Hydros. It's just not built as well as the galvan. The extra ~$100 would have been worth it. The handle is sealed bearing smooth on the galvan, on the hydros it just runs on a bolt. The tolerances between the spool and frame are night and day. The drag adjustment is worlds smoother on the galvan. The machining and finish is much higher end. To put it simply, the hydros feels like it is made at a mass production shop in the Far East, the galvan, handmade in America. 

The hydros is a perfectly ok reel that will hold up to most fish, it's just not anything special, even a little bit. 

Btw I use the hydros V on my s4s 9wt and it fits and (more importantly) balances well.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I've got a hydros V. I also have a Galvan T-8. I bought the galvan first then bought the hydros as I knew the smaller galvan would get more use so, no need to spend the extra on another Galvan, right?
> I'll probably replace the Hydros. It's just not built as well as the galvan. The extra ~$100 would have been worth it. The handle is sealed bearing smooth on the galvan, on the hydros it just runs on a bolt. The tolerances between the spool and frame are night and day. The drag adjustment is worlds smoother on the galvan. The machining and finish is much higher end. To put it simply, the hydros feels like it is made at a mass production shop in the Far East, the galvan, handmade in America.
> 
> The hydros is a perfectly ok reel that will hold up to most fish, it's just not anything special, even a little bit.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. The only orvis reel worth it's weight is the mirage. Anything else is just another overseas made reel.

I would get a galvan or ross before a lower end orvis.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> > I've got a hydros V. I also have a Galvan T-8. I bought the galvan first then bought the hydros as I knew the smaller galvan would get more use so, no need to spend the extra on another Galvan, right?
> > I'll probably replace the Hydros. It's just not built as well as the galvan. The extra ~$100 would have been worth it. The handle is sealed bearing smooth on the galvan, on the hydros it just runs on a bolt. The tolerances between the spool and frame are night and day. The drag adjustment is worlds smoother on the galvan. The machining and finish is much higher end. To put it simply, the hydros feels like it is made at a mass production shop in the Far East, the galvan, handmade in America.
> >
> > The hydros is a perfectly ok reel that will hold up to most fish, it's just not anything special, even a little bit.
> ...


Okay, so if I were to get a galvan, for a 9wt BVK should I get the T-8 or the T-10..


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

I have the galvan T10 With 9wt line, on a 9wt rod


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > I've got a hydros V. I also have a Galvan T-8. I bought the galvan first then bought the hydros as I knew the smaller galvan would get more use so, no need to spend the extra on another Galvan, right?
> > > I'll probably replace the Hydros. It's just not built as well as the galvan. The extra ~$100 would have been worth it. The handle is sealed bearing smooth on the galvan, on the hydros it just runs on a bolt. The tolerances between the spool and frame are night and day. The drag adjustment is worlds smoother on the galvan. The machining and finish is much higher end. To put it simply, the hydros feels like it is made at a mass production shop in the Far East, the galvan, handmade in America.
> > >
> > > The hydros is a perfectly ok reel that will hold up to most fish, it's just not anything special, even a little bit.
> ...


The difference is about 5oz. I would go with the T-8 and do 20yds less backing...but thats just me. I like to keep it light.

Just like on a rifle, when holding a rod all day 5oz makes a difference.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> > > > I've got a hydros V. I also have a Galvan T-8. I bought the galvan first then bought the hydros as I knew the smaller galvan would get more use so, no need to spend the extra on another Galvan, right?
> > > > I'll probably replace the Hydros. It's just not built as well as the galvan. The extra ~$100 would have been worth it. The handle is sealed bearing smooth on the galvan, on the hydros it just runs on a bolt. The tolerances between the spool and frame are night and day. The drag adjustment is worlds smoother on the galvan. The machining and finish is much higher end. To put it simply, the hydros feels like it is made at a mass production shop in the Far East, the galvan, handmade in America.
> > > >
> > > > The hydros is a perfectly ok reel that will hold up to most fish, it's just not anything special, even a little bit.
> ...


Yeah that's what I think I'm gonna do, I don't think I'm gonna need the extra 20-40 yards of backing, the main use of the rod is gonna be for really windy days, dock snook, and 10-40lb tarpon in pine island sound


----------

